# Show Us Your Vape Table.



## TylerD (20/7/14)

Show us where the magic happens. Here's mine.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## TylerD (20/7/14)

Andre said:


>


Now that is neat!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (20/7/14)

Andre said:


>


 
@Andre - super super - you are giving me many ideas 

Is that an ashtray on the right hand side next to the Five Pawns bottles?


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

Silver said:


> @Andre - super super - you are giving me many ideas
> 
> Is that an ashtray on the right hand side next to the Five Pawns bottles?


Yip, now a place for drip tips, o-rings and stuff! Juice stash in the drawer mostly. Small silver rectangular container has my Reo bottles with various juices and is used daily for my rotation, unless I have a new juice to try. Then some failed DIY juices and empties on the left as well.


----------



## Riaz (22/7/14)

i will never be able to have a vape table for the next couple of years

for now, i use the kitchen table and have to pack my shyte away when im done

life of a parent

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom (22/7/14)

no ways showing my vape table atm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BansheeZA (22/7/14)

Have a writing table that doubles for fly tying, gun cleaning, vaping, modifying, and general table work not needing a big and sturdy solid table. For that the marble tops in the kitchen works wonders.

Photo just before I bought it.





sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chef Guest (22/7/14)

Mine are legion. And located at various points around the house depending on what they are used for.

Will try to take a photo later if I manage to consolidate...

(This is highly unlikely and was said only to make myself feel better about the fact that I still live bachelor...)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/15)

Update due the addition of a @Genosmate Oak Battery stand!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/12/15)

nope .....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eequinox (11/12/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/15)

Eequinox said:


> View attachment 40878



I envy people who can vape so many different juices!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (11/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Update due the addition of a @Genosmate Oak Battery stand!
> View attachment 40877

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/15)

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 40879

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/15)

We will need one made from a Giant Redwood... overflow stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (11/12/15)

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 40879


Can be solved
Whatever doesn't fit, will fit on my table

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (11/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> We will need one made from a Giant Redwood... overflow stock.
> View attachment 40881
> View attachment 40882


Right, I'm on it.
TCG need a bigger bakkie though

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/12/15)

amateures !


----------



## Andre (11/12/15)

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 40879


This one had me in stitches too, @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (11/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I envy people who can vape so many different juices!


lol i wish 1/2 of that is actually stock lol i need another table

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/12/15)

My setup at my office store room, been vaping about 2 months and loving it!!!


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

